# Some questions from europe



## karlashvas (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello everyone!

As you might've guessed i'm a beginner, and i'm looking for advice.
I am from Europe, Netherlands, and i want to get in to model trains, but i can't find much information on how to get started in the EU and the internet doesn't really seem to help.
So i have 2 questions:

1) What vendors are available for me in Europe that are well 
know/trustworthy (such as Hornby in the UK) 
2) If i want to buy anything like Hornby, or any other major 
brand that isn't from Europe, how can i get it here in Europe?

I don't even know if this is the right forum for this, because there doesn't seem to be much European people around here (or maybe i'm not looking good enough), but i hope some people can help!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Modellbahnshop.de is where a lot of people in Germany and Austria, among other places, buy equipment and supplies for their railroads.

Join us here:

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/germanrailfr/discussion/all

We are all European railroad modelers, some in Europe and some here in the States. You will get answers to your questions about modeling European railroads at that site.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

If you want to buy european model cheap in price than look at:
--> Modellbahnshop Lippe
see also at:
--> RD Hobby theyare offering US Model Stuff from different Suppliers and Manufacturers. Recently the RD Shop became a little expensive, it is maybe a trend in offering model railroad stuff higher priced than in directly neighbourhood countries of germany.

If the prices are too high for your wallet, try to importing by your own. Important is that the Sender using the green customs sticker CN22 and not marked as present. The custom fees are not very dramaticly, if you will declare to the customs officers to use the train stuff the following ten years for own use.

Ya Ingo


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Up in the upper right corner of this page is a link to a European site affiliated with this one. I visit there myself.


----------

